# OpenOffice vs LibreOffice



## macondo (Feb 17, 2017)

Pros, Cons? Opinions?


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 17, 2017)

I use OpenOffice on my FreeBSD machines, and our Ubuntu notebook uses LibreOffice which the missus uses.  We don't see a difference, but we are light duty users.


----------



## aragats (Feb 17, 2017)

The development of OpenOffice has almost stalled, just one minor release per year:

2016-10-12 - Apache OpenOffice 4.1.3
2015-10-28 - Apache OpenOffice 4.1.2
2014-08-21 - Apache OpenOffice 4.1.1


----------



## jdakhayman (Feb 17, 2017)

I use LibreOffice due to the fact that OpenOffice development stalled. I use it daily and have no issues with it. Also, it get updates quite often. +1 from me.


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 18, 2017)

For me it is/was a political choice.
I use LibreOffice because it was startet by most of the old OpenOffice developers that where unhappy with Oracle's politics at that time.
Now that OpenOffice is developed by Apache, the bad taste of OpenOffice is gone but I'll stick with LibreOffice since the developers restored LibreOffice fast to it's old quality after Oracle had ruined it and made good progress since.
So I support the original team by using LibreOffice because they make a good job.


----------

